# ryonet 4 color 2 station press



## wedydit (Mar 10, 2010)

my first multicolor job 3color on the silver press my registration is a little off because im kinda lazylol but i think its came out pretty cool


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

It looks awesome for your first multicolor job! It can only get better from here! Great job!


----------



## scificity (Aug 19, 2010)

So I bought a '4-color', 2-station silver press a few months ago and was sadly determined to get all I could out of it. One color designs looked ok, but registration always slipped mercilessly on any multi-color design. All the posts here extol the virtues of the micro-reg heads and side clamps. I thought I'd split the difference and order two of each, hoping a mere $600 investment would get me a decent 4-color print. No such luck. Been struggling with getting them to work together. Micro-reg pops out if you extend it too far and the side clamps are super long and at their shortest reach just past the micro-reg's furthest extension (without the screw coming undone and they suck getting back on...I'm going to try again after this. I have no choice at this point. This is just venting). But really, what's a '4-color' machine that doesn't actually reproduce a 4-color design without a +$500 upgrade? And I thought I was being smart by buying two of each (2 clamps & 2 reg heads) but 'surprise!' the two upgrades are not very compatible. Ryonet needs to be more forthcoming with how useful their upgrades are precisely because the reduced functionality of their products (micro-reg/side clamp COMBOS are standard on a lot of industrial machines) always leaves their customer needing more. I'd appreciate help from somebody who doesn't work at Ryonet but at this point, I ain't picky. Wish me luck! Thanks!
PS. Ok, while I'm on it, here goes. What's up with not warning folks about using water-based? Water-based works for like, an hour, then you have to clean your screens or they clogged and ruined. And don't clean too hard cause water-based inks eat your burned image and you'll wash your image clean away (yey!). Anybody having great luck with water-based doing commercial runs, I'd love to hear from. Aside from misting, I'm having trouble getting more than a few prints after registration without having to wash the screens. Otherwise, screen destruction. Thanks x2.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

First, the hassle of water based inks normally common knowledge, so, you should have taken some time to warn yourself; i don't think iv ever watched a video (especially from Ryonet) that didnt give precautionary warnings about the cons of using water based inks. All you can really do is make sure you back flood in between prints, keep a spray bottle near by, and also be about your work(dont lally-gag)

Second, your emulsion is getting washed of by water based inks because you need a water-resistant emulsion; emulsion commonly used for plastisol ink is I believe water based itself, (excuse me if im wrong) so it will fall apart after prolonged use with water based inks. The use of a dual-cure emulsion should remedy that problem, and also prove useful for multiple kinds of inks.

about the Silver Press, dont have one just yet but i have seen in videos that they tape a metal nut, or a couple of quarters to the top of the underside of the screen frame itself to keep the off contact consistent throughout the length of the screen(this would elimate the need for the side clamps, and also make use of the micro reg easier)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2010)

Many large companies use waterbase only. 
What exactly do you want to know?


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Sometimes you get what you pay for. I've "figured" this out over the years, as have many others. And it's not to bash Ryonet . . . they also sell Hopkins presses which, while I'm not nuts over the joystick micros, are certainly professional in quality. Those of us who spring for a $4000 - $6000 manual press are not the "suckers" some probably think we are for not buying a $450 press.


----------



## hurriup (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you buy a Logos from Ryonet? If so, are you still using - trying to talk with someone who knows how this seemingly crummy thing works... Thanks Maggi Carter


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I love my 4/2 silver and without micros I get good solid registration. Good consistent technique plays a big part in a good consistent print. And yes I use waterbase pretty much exclusively. I have also made a massive return on my initial investment. Some times it's not the instrument, it's how well you play it. Not doggin anyone but remember it takes time to learn and figure out the quirks of a new piece of equipment. 

If you hang around a few minutes longer I'll toss out a few more mixed metaphors and cliches.

Just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

hurriup said:


> Did you buy a Logos from Ryonet? If so, are you still using - trying to talk with someone who knows how this seemingly crummy thing works... Thanks Maggi Carter


Ryonet doesn't sell the logos press as its a steel press with magnets. The silver press is fine. You see these post because most people buy one never have screen printed and its easy to blame the press. I had a 6/2 and it will produce consistent prints. It is not a high production press but it gets the job done. I needed a higher production press so I got a 6/6 and if I had the room I would of kept it for small jobs.


----------



## hurriup (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm not quite clear - you did have the Logos 4/2 with the magnets? I bought it from someone who bought it in one of the Ryonet pkgs... It's ridiculously hard to line the screen and platen up - haven't accomplished it yet -- just looking for someone who has has this press.. Thanks..


----------



## hurriup (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi thanks -- so you have the Logos, with the magnets? I realize I'm still trying to figure this machine out - so was wondering if anyone else had the same model sold in a pkg from Ryonet... so I could ask a few questions... thx.


----------



## BRTdesign (Sep 19, 2010)

hurriup said:


> Hi thanks -- so you have the Logos, with the magnets? I realize I'm still trying to figure this machine out - so was wondering if anyone else had the same model sold in a pkg from Ryonet... so I could ask a few questions... thx.


 
Do you still need help with the Logos press? I have a 4 color 1 station logos press.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I had one of those Magnet printers, until the screen came slamming down and the squeegee flew off with ink on it. 

Pulled out my Sawzall and chopped it into a million pieces. Just kidding. I sold it though. I explained to the buyer what happens. He said he didn't care.


----------



## BRTdesign (Sep 19, 2010)

the magnet press works good. Iv not had any trouble with it yet knock on wood! lol but for the money its a good press


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

BRTdesign said:


> the magnet press works good. Iv not had any trouble with it yet knock on wood! lol but for the money its a good press


Just keep a box of band-aids handy.


----------

